# 942 Doesn't work with DPP44 switch (4 sats) using separator



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

I found this out the hard way last night.

Ran one line from DPP44 to a separator, first with the power inserter. Check switch failied. Then with the power inserter on a different line. It worked better, but still no game. 

It would go through the check switch, and it was hit or miss whether it would see all four satellites or not.

When it would pass the check switch, there were other problems. Only one tuner would work at a time. As an example, tuner two would recognize a signal for 61.5, 110, 119, but then it would acquire 148 and say it was 119W at the bottom of the screen. If I went to 61.5, then hit the down button to view 148, 148 would show a signal and the correct satellite signature. However, when I switched to tuner number one, it would do nothing at all.

It seemed that the tuner that would work would be the one the signal strength screen was set to when I came out of the check switch.

Another symptom is that PIP would not work. How can if work if you have only one tuner?? (I didn't have OTA hooked up yet).

The solution was to use two lines from the DPP44 switch. I put the power inserter between tuner one on the receiver and port one on the switch. No problems to speak of, and PIP worked.

I'm concerned for those that have installers coming out that think they can get away with just one line coming down. This will be a common scenario with the voom programming available now.

For those installers that don't believe this, the customer should just have them drape down a line from the roof, going through a window or a door to see if it fixes their problems, they will find out if another cable run is necessary.


----------



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

Maybe you got a bad switch... At my office we have an installer that just setup a guy with a 942, 1 line DP+ run looking at 119/110/121/61.5. No problems... could the problem be coming for something else?


----------



## leemathre (Sep 25, 2003)

I also am using the DPP44 switch with a separator to the 942 (also have separators connected to two 921's and a 721) with four satelltes. No problems at all with this set up.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

That is interesting that some don't have problems with this configuration. 

I don't think it is the switch though. Just installed it last Tuesday, and, oddly enough, my 921 *only* works with the separator. The 921 doesn't work with the two line configuration, but the 942 only works with two lines. Go figure! :nono2:


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

What kind of LNB's are on the other end? Perhap's one of them is causing an issue??


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

normang said:


> What kind of LNB's are on the other end? Perhap's one of them is causing an issue??


They are all dishPro lnbs. I believe they are just twins, not quads.

I have a hard time understanding this one, because the 921 only works with the separator, and the 942 only works with two lines from the dpp44.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

jsanders - I just hooked my 942 up to a DPP44 tonight with a separator, and am having no problems at all with it. I'm looking at 61.5/110/119/148, with DP Single LNBs for 3 of the sats, and a DP Dual LNB for the 4th.

I wonder if you didn't get a bad separator.


----------



## Wheaton (Feb 12, 2003)

jsanders - I had similar problems with 942 install using DP44/Inserter and separator mated with DP Twin LNB's look at 110/119 and 148.

I finally solved my signal problem by installing new coax and f-connectors. A second 811 and 508 worked OK but the 942 could not see ODD transponders during check switch test. Sometimes it would work sometimes not. The old coax was 150' of RG-6U.

I discovered that the center lead on the f-connectors has to be longer with the 44 switch than I had on my old RG-6U cables. I got a new coax stripper and installed a 180' length to the 942. A combination of new coax with longer center lead fixed the problem.

Larry


----------



## jpetersohn (Apr 6, 2005)

My 942 also behaved flakely at first with the DPP44 and the separator. I took the pig tails and the separator apart again, straightened all the center conductors in the connectors and reassembled the pieces. Works like a charm now.


----------

